
KitKat hits 2.5% adoption, Jelly Bean 62%, a third still on ICS or Gingerbread - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03/04/android-kitkat-hits-2-5-adoption-jelly-bean-grabs-62-third-play-users-still-ics-gingerbread/
======
Zigurd
At this point, Gingerbread devices are so old, these numbers need some
weighting. Are those Gingerbread users still downloading new 3rd party apps?
If not, the raw share of active devices is misleading for the purpose of
planning development of new products.

~~~
bookwormAT
"Each snapshot of data represents all the devices that visited the Google Play
Store in the prior 7 days."

This also contains people who only open the play store by accident, or to
install updates where the app permission have changed. But I would personally
see any person who opens the play store as a person who is able and willing to
download an app.

Anyway, I think the numbers are good. compared with other cross platform
technologies, Android versions are adopted reasonably fast.

~~~
Zigurd
For tablet-oriented apps and anything that's aimed at green-field deployent,
it's an easy decision to go 4.x and back-port as time permits, but for a
certain class of mass-market, non-game apps you want to access every stingy,
retrograde user out there from a unified code base.

That may have gotten easier with the new ActionBar in the Support Library.
Using lame ActionBar substitutes used to make using Support Library back-
compatibility a PITA.

